# Flying at Flamingo, 24 June



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great Report!! Looks like you guys had a blast!!!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome!

I am going to have to get a charter with you sooner or later to get a get one of those overgrown shiners.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

what a great day thanks for the report


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice report! Congrats on the slam!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

what, no gag to throw in there too?  :-?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We just might give the gags a try on fly tomorrow.... but the tarps will get first refusal.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome! Cant beat a slam!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> We just might give the gags a try on fly tomorrow.... but the tarps will get first refusal.


well you know I was just messin' with ya on the gag. I'd give the tarpon first dib's too. By all accounts though that looks like you got your angler on the kind of day we all dream about. And extra kudo's to you for knowing when to hold em' and when to fold em' on the moves too. Of course that's your job.   Still, I think that's one of the toughest factors to deal with, especially when you know you're in a situation that usually produces, sometimes the day before or even the previous tide cycle, but for some reason the fish aren't responding like you expect. Do I stay or do I go...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You're right on the money... some days I go home convinced I'm as sharp as they come - other days I go home talking to myself when every guess I make comes up a zero...

My worst days are usually when I have a fixed plan and keep at it even when conditions aren't what I expected... too many times I'm just guessing like everyone else.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

How did I miss this report before? :-? Wow! That was a really great day with a nice variety of fish for your out-of-town client. I'm sure he was thrilled and went home with some fantastic stories to tell. Nice job Captain!


----------

